# Sort of a Newbie question here,



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

What are the most sought after, collectable trains out there? Would like to know what to look for to start my own neat collection. Nothing too over the top but something semi affordable

-Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Good question, but you'll find no easy answer to that. Personal preferences have a huge impact on any answers.

It's kinda like asking car guys which is the best car to collect. You'll have some Corvette guys, some BMW guys, some old Ford guys, etc.

Before you try to focus on specific types, you should consider train scale and gauge, first. I.e., what can best fit your needs, space requirements, etc. O, S, HO, N, Z, etc. Lots of options.

TJ


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok TJ, makes sense, I suffer the car addiction too so I know what you mean 100 percent. I guess i just need to pick my poison, from what ive seen so far I am liking a lot of the pre war stuff!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TP, if I may offer a suggestion....since you have no starting preference, start one of two ways. The first is to start collecting inexpensive: HO, in general, is less expensive than G, O, or S scale, so why go for the high-priced spread from the start? It's also easier to store than it's larger counterparts.

The other choice is to choose a scale for it's unique merits, and start collecting for that reason. For example, S scale's unique merit is that is was created for accurate representation. O gauge or HO probably have the widest range of available items to collect, while not being quite as accurate in scaling. 

Finally, take into account you may be tempted to run them, eventually. If that's possible, you should have a heart-to-heart with yourself about available space and three-rail vs two-rail. If you don't have room for G, O, or S, HO might be your best choice.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Great information Reckers. All these things I will take into consideration, once I get my sons O set going I will start building something for myself so we both can have our own. Still a kid at heart myself so I need something to call my own! This hobby could get very addictive, i think 

-Greg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TidePride,
Addictive? You're not just a flappin' your gums about ADICTIVE!
I'm a semi-retired dude who's heavy into collectible cars (Buicks) that I enjoy during the great Michigan summers. However, the winters up here last for six l-o-o-o-o-o-o-n-g months, so I decided to give model trains a shot for a way to cure the winter doldrums.
I started with a cheapo HO set to run around the Christmas tree. It was a basic 36" X 45" oval set up. Now, about $400 later, I have a three train layout on a 4'X8' sheet out in my heated garage that (according to my wife) has taken over my life!
I just can't seem to get enough trains, trains, and trains. This Model Train Forum has added gas to the fire because you can learn so much, so fast, from so many great guys with lots of train experience. Life is good! :laugh:
I'm just about ready to mix a little toddy and head for the barn for some more fun with my new toys.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

raleets nailed it addictive does not begin to cover it!
One piece of advice try to get the Wifeys approval ahead of time about the space and time, Nice ploy drag the Kid into it!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I started collecting along time ago and somewhere along the line it got out of hand and now I'm in it for more than most people paid for there house.
I don't collect to collect I do it to play with them. Collecting for the money return can leave you as broke as a Madoff investor.
Sean


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a good point. There's an old saying that, if you want to make a small fortune investing in model railroading, start off by investing a large fortune in it.


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Raleets, I finally answered my wifes nagging and sold my saltwater boat and removed myself totally from my Jag addiction so in all honesty this hobby should keep allow me to spend more fun time with my son, keep me happy and make the wife feel like she's getting a bargain! Enjoy a toddy for me!

-Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I still have a small Jag addiction, but I only have one.


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice, late 80s model? They purr nicely on a set of Pirellis:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it happens to have a set of Pirelli tires, and it is a smooth ride. It has 37,000 original miles, I've owned it since it was new.


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Jags are alot like trains to me, they are just fun to tinker with, even if they need no tinkering. but theyre not for everybody!

On a more a appropriate note, but I dont want to annoy people with a new newbie thread...

What is the best/easiest way to put a complete train together by the piece? Im sure you dont want to mix match brands but do books tell you the sets and cars to put together or is not that important? Ready to build a set... 

-Greg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big boys and their toys, right?
I'm not in the financial league to have a "Jag addiction", but my Buicks are pretty cool cruisers. Between mid-April and late-October I tool around in either my 1956 Buick Special 4-door hardtop, or my 1962 Buick Skylark convertible, or (my favorite) a 1991 Buick Reatta convertible.
Years ago I built a nice 30'X40' garage in my back yard to store my toys on wheels and be my winter "play house". It's heated, has a stocked fridge, a TV, porta-potti, and killer sound system for some tunes.
My 4'X8' train layout is set up right next to the Skylark and Reatta, so I can enjoy the full monty!
Life is really good in spite of temps below 20 degrees every day and about 4" on white stuff on the ground. :thumbsdown:
Cheers, 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Personal preferences, to a large extent. Real trains (freight or passenger) are often transferring cars on/off, so our real-world prototypes aren't necessarily "fixed".

That said, model rr collectors often to try to reconsititute and preserve set combinations that were originally sold by model train mfrs. And for that, there are several books/websites that catalog much of this.

David Doyle has written some excellent Lionel books, including a catalog inventory of Lionel sets offered 1945-1969 ... the postwar heyday. Websites like the link here can help, too:

http://www.postwarlionel.com/sets.html

A few guys enjoy the brown-box era of Tyco ... some sets listed here:

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/

Lots of other books and online resources, many mfr and era specific.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks TJ! That helps A-LOT! I need to go pick up a couple good books to go by. Its simply alot more interesting to build your own set vs one of the packaged sets imo, unless its a old set/ something thats a difficult find.
THanks much!

-Greg


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

Any suggestions as to why my Tyco Ho would be so sluggish and is now beginning to skip every foot or two? I took it apart and cleaned off the gears and lubed gears with one drop. Also tried cleaning the wheels with goo gone and track is brand new. Any ideas...

-Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How are the tires??


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> How are the tires??


New and grippy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That little motor is not made for pulling. My guess is the small gear on the armature is slipping. Start looking for a shaft drive truck that will fit and go with a replacement motor. Most of my Tycos have problems.

You can try TycoForums, that's their specialty.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm saying this with very fuzzy Tyco memory ...

Can you access and clean the brushes and armature face on that Tyco motor? Could be gunky in there.

T-Man's point about gear slippage is a good one ... I had that happen to one of my Tycos.

TJ


----------

